# What you think about these betta's?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I was aiming getting a better strain then the last one i had...

Sorry so hard to photo their in a used plastic container thing til i can find a good glass container.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

question: why is the female like have a big bulf on her?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

My male got a really bulging belly himself lately. I asked this same question. Its not quite that big but almost. They said it could be parasites which I have treated him for, overeating which I've made sure to cut down, I've also cut down on bloodworms cause I read its more fattening to them on a betta site, or constipation, although mine uses the bathroom ok from what I can tell. 

Hopefully someone else will answer cause I would also like to know!


----------



## Fishnoob78 (Oct 30, 2005)

I''ve never seen a red betta before. I'm gunna take wild guess and say that you're not going to find one at a petco.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Red/blue bettas are the most common around. These 2 colors are the most dominant and all others (speaking of splendis not imbellis or any other type), are derived from them. A mix of the 2 combinations is undesireable (except in pastel) and can take YEARS to breed out one or the other.

The first betta is a male "mutt" for lack of better terms. Speaking from a judging point (not to say the betta isn't nice) but VT (Veiltails)are not allowed to even be shown. His color is mixed as he has some blue in him. This is a highly undesireable trait in itself. His red body also has iridescence in it which is bad also. He looks very healthy and would be a good one to learn how to breed with.

The second betta is a blue CT female. Her crowning is bad and the finneage length is off. SHe does carry the ct trait which is a bonus. Another good one to start with but deffinitely not with the red male. Find a steel blue or another turquoise male that carries the ct trait (doesn't have to show the trait but unless you get him from a breeder there would be no way to tell). 

The third is by far a the best looking. While he still has red and blue, his finneage is the best of the group. Nice double ray crowning and length. Some minor faults besides the color but a nice fish nevertheless. Breeding him and the female would result in lots of CT offspring. Mostly steel and royal blue with redwash. Maybe a few tuquoise and no greens.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

When the females have a bulge like that and its whitish in color it usually means shes full of eggs. At least thats the case in my house


----------

